# Hello :)



## Magic Hole (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello  ! My name is Irina, I'm from Russia. My mousery Magic Hole has been around for several years. Our mousery specializes in long hair rosette mice, participates in various exhibitions and receive awards. I have over 30 mice of different colors and types of coat: astrex, rosette, long hair, hairless, burmese, ssp, sbp, bone, (cp) beige, argente, (blue,silver) agouty, himalayan and many other  Unfortunately in Russia there are no texels and Merle mice, I really want to buy them, but I think that to ship mice from America to Russia is almost impossible  
Tushev Irina, Magic Hole mousery  .


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you Irina from Russia
:welcome1

Do you have some pictures of your long haired rosette mice? They sound interesting. I think we'd call them Abbyssinian here.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------

